# Public Shooting Grounds or Salt Creek for the foot soldier?



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Howdy guys, just a few quick questions for ya. I'm an avid waterfowler who just moved up to the cache valley area this summer. I'm from the Roy area, so in the past i have usually hunted Ogden Bay / Howard Slough whenever i wanted to hunt. However, that is now kind of far away for me to hunt.

I've decided to give some of the northern WMA's up this way a shot. I was just wondering which would be better for a foot soldier who likes walking to get away from people and boats? Salt Creek, or PSG? Or maybe even some other marsh area, like Cutler or Harold Crane? I've never really hunted any of these, except for Harold Crane one time. 

Basically just looking for some info from some guys on what the marsh is like in these areas and which are more friendly to the walk in hunter.

Thanks,
Obliv


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Both SC and PSG have a lot of good walking access if you're on foot, especially if you're willing to get off the dikes and bust through some cattails. Cutler has some too but it's usually a pretty long walk to get anywhere that's worth setting up in. That's part of the fun though, exploring and finding new spots on foot. Good luck!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

If BRBR ever reopens after all this government shut down hooplah don't rule it out.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

You can basically get anywhere on foot at Salt Creek. The water's not deep and the mud's not bad in most places either. I've never had a great hunt there myself (though some youth hunt days have been exceptional) but it's usually good for a bird or two.

PSG has some great ponds if you know where to look. On good water years, quite a few ducks fly there from the bird refuge. With unit 1 on the bird refuge being dry, however, hunting may not be as good this year. More than anything, though, it depends on the day and on the weather.


----------



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

We did Cutler for the opener, it was alright. Went to the Benson Marina and took a 20 minute walk to a decent spot.


----------

